# My first time sparring with rattan



## Mike Hamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Here is some footage of me sparring with some padded sticks, and at the end of the clip there is footage of my first time sparring with the real deal 26" rattan sticks.  You can definitly tell its our first time (notice the difference in how quick we are to move in) but I thought it would be cool to share it with all of you.





 
P.S
Im the taller one


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 19, 2008)

I noticed a big difference in how the two of you reacted with the padded sticks compared to the rattan.  Also I noticed that your movements seemed strange with all that protective padding.
Still all in all for the first time sparring with rattan not bad.
You both looked like you where having a great time


----------



## Phadrus00 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike,

Great Video!  Thanks for sharing.

The full contact gear really does change things.  The helmet restricts your field of view and the padding makes your movements more awkward but it does make for one hell of a workout!  grin*

The biggest challenge I found was finding the right flow in strikes.  Typical angle prgressions quickly seem predictable and long single strikes acn be read and reacted to.  In your second round of sparring you and your opponent spent more time closer and used multiple strikes on each other.

I would be happy to show you some striking patterns from Doce PAres today which you may find very helpful in your training.

See you soon!

Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!

I definitely see the observations that tshadowchaser mentioned.

Also, L v R brings an interesting perspective all to itself.

Those lefties are crafty!

Just joking, both of you looked great and compliments to Brian as well!


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, glad you took the time to watch the video!

Also, does anyone here think I was too "soft" on my partner after getting the disarm the first time? Just asking cause Brian said if your opponent drops their weapon to just let loose on him, hehehehe.  I just thought it wouldnt be very fun to wail on him when he didnt have a stick :S


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 22, 2008)

Once in a while it is fun to unload for a moment :whip:

just be sure that he will return the learning leson when he gets a chance


----------



## Mike Hamer (Jul 22, 2008)

hahaha, that was the perfect emoticon for the moment.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video.  I don't anything about that type of training, but it looks like a lot of fun.  Does your school instruct law enforcement?

Question about the face shields, do they ever fog where you can't see? 

I suppose you learn different foot combinations?  I saw your partner slide in on his knee twice.  Do you learn any kind of jumps or hops to get in close?

Is this art a derivative of escrima, anything like that?


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2008)

Good deal!


----------

